# Profusion crab apple



## Cincinnati guy (Mar 6, 2018)

What is this growing on our crab apple? It is the only one it looks to be growing on the tree, it does not looks anything like the actually crab apples.


----------



## Greenrebellion (Jun 13, 2018)

Looks like Cedar Apple Rust

https://www.torontogardens.com/2011/07/cedar-apple-rust-on-my-serviceberry.html/


----------



## Cincinnati guy (Mar 6, 2018)

That absolutely has to be what it is! I pulled the crab apple and the "spikes" left a rusty color on my fingers. Will the typical fungicide for plants work for this?


----------



## Greenrebellion (Jun 13, 2018)

Its a fungal disease that has a two year life cycle requiring Eastern Red Cedar trees to be in the vicinity. No Eastern Red Cedar trees, no cedar apple rust. But if you can't get rid of the cedar trees in your area then you need fungicide coverage between first pink and three weeks post bloom. There is no secondary infection event for this disease so that is the window...pink to 3 weeks post bloom.

Captan and Chlorothalonil are labeled for it.

Or if you want to go a more organic route, copper and sulfur can work on it.


----------



## Cincinnati guy (Mar 6, 2018)

Ahh the people across the street have a very large cedar! So it's time for some fungicide spray.


----------

